
Why You Can’t Buy a Car on Nissan.com – Now I Know - amatheus
http://nowiknow.com/why-you-cant-buy-a-car-on-nissan-com/
======
MichaelCrawford
In the late nineties - 1998? - my good friend Andy Hasse wanted to get a job
as a web producer for one of the San Francisco mayoral campaigns. Not a
specific campaign; Andy just likes politics and he was real into the web.

In hopes of landing a job he registered the domains of all the candidates.
Eventually someone at Clint Reily's campaign looked into how they might get a
job and found Andy's contact info, so they gave him a job.

A few months later I howled with laughter when I found Andy named on the front
page of the San Francisco Chronicle. It seems that the Alice B. Toklas
Democratic Club was accusing the Reilly campaign of cybersquatting on
williebrown.com.

No so; Andy just wanted a job. Had Willie Brown stumbled across willibrown.com
before Clint Reilly found clintreilly.com, Andy would have been helping Slick
Willy.

I offered Andy some free hosting; he put up a site let's see if the wayback
machine has it... yes. There's several different versions, this one backs Tom
Ammiano for mayor:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20000119153725/http://www.willie...](https://web.archive.org/web/20000119153725/http://www.williebrown.com/)

------
ackalker
Moments after hitting this article, I was 'greeted' by the most awful, full
blast, in-my-face, nausea-inducing swinging pop-up begging me to sign up i've
ever seen. Please take it down asap, thank you.

------
therobot24
nice to see the little guy "win", reminds me of the mike-rowe-soft.com thing a
few years back

------
DanLivesHere
Thanks, I wrote this!

